# Hybrids



## geordiegaviino (Sep 7, 2010)

Earlier this year i got two Spur-thighed Tortoises. One is three and the other is coming up a year. We're not sure on their sex yet but we think the are both girls but one might be a boy but i dont think we can really tell till they are older. 

We bought the oldest one for seventy pounds with the whole set up from my sisters friends but cause she didnt have a licence for the younger one by law she had to give her to us for free (am not sure about the facts) 

After reading up on Spur-thighed tortoises i think the younger one may be a sub-species. She has a higher domed shell and it seems more round than the older ones. I dont want baby tortoises but if they are of two different species can they mate and produce offspring?

Even to the extream could a Horsfeild have babies with a Spur-thighed? 

This is just a curious question for the sake of knowledge.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe you're talking about Greek tortoises as opposed to Sulcata tortoises, right? I'm pretty sure that successful breeding can and does occur between sub-species of Greek tortoise. The purist in me wants to say I don't approve, feeling that they should all stay pure. However, I guess if its going to be left in the pet trade, what's the difference?


----------



## dolfanjack (Sep 7, 2010)

First off there will be many different opionins. Some may say hybrids are ok, some will say stay in the same species, other sub-species, some may say only breed tortioses from the same region. Ex. Do you believe all Galapogos tortioses the same (then Lonesome George isn't lonesome) or does each island have there own unique genes so the tortioses on each island are special ( then lonesome george is lonesome).All Galapogos are _Chelonoidis nigra_
If by spur-thigh if your talking Testudo graeca then russians and greeks are close enough related that they could breed and create hybrids. If by spur-thigh your talking sulcata then no I don't believe thats geneticaly possible. Jack


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 7, 2010)

Since you're from UK I think your spur-thighed is a greek tortoise instead of a sulcata. Yes there are so many sub species of Greek tortoises that can be mixed and produce offsprings, and even in the wild some of them do. I'll let them up to you as the owner whether to mix them or not. If you post some pictures of your greeks then some of the experts here could also confirm their sub species.


----------



## geordiegaviino (Sep 12, 2010)

agiletorts said:


> Since you're from UK I think your spur-thighed is a greek tortoise instead of a sulcata. Yes there are so many sub species of Greek tortoises that can be mixed and produce offsprings, and even in the wild some of them do. I'll let them up to you as the owner whether to mix them or not. If you post some pictures of your greeks then some of the experts here could also confirm their sub species.



I deffintly dont plan to breed them. I was just curious and yes they are not "Sulcata" I dont know much about tortoises and all info will be usefull. Going to have a look round this site


----------



## HLogic (Oct 5, 2010)

Would you believe there are reports of hybrids between Geochelone radiata and G. carbonaria?

http://reptile-database.reptarium.cz/species.php?genus=Chelonoidis&species=carbonaria in the Comments section...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 5, 2010)

Weird, what a strange cross.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you post pictures of your 2 spur thighs? Than we could try to figure out what subspecies they are.

Danny


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 5, 2010)

HLogic said:


> Would you believe there are reports of hybrids between Geochelone radiata and G. carbonaria?
> 
> http://reptile-database.reptarium.cz/species.php?genus=Chelonoidis&species=carbonaria in the Comments section...



Colubrid snakes are even more "hybridable" (is that even a word?  )...I'm currently baby-sitting a pair of Corn snake/pine snake hybrids and the weirdest part is that the lemale has laid 4 viable clutchs!

I'd've assume they'd be "mules"...


----------

